# IPI Pilot Not Lighting After Years of Use



## sheeap (Dec 3, 2015)

Model: Heat-N-Glo SL-550TR-IPI-C

Hello . I am usually pretty good at troubleshooting things using the internet, however, there doesn't seem to be anything posted about my problem. I find this hard to believe so I might not be using the correct terminology or something.

Issue:
- My pilot light is not igniting when I turn on both the gas and electronic ignition switches. 

Observations:
- We have been using the fireplace for years without incident
- This issue manifested when we tried to turn on the fireplace the first time after the summer/fall seasons
- I can light the pilot using a lighter, and the fireplace works fine when this is done. If I turn the fireplace off, the pilot will light with the electronic ignition if I try within about 10 minutes, however, it won't light if I leave it off longer than that.

Paste from manual troubleshooting section (and my actions in parentheses): 
4. Pilot sparks, but Pilot will not light. 
a. Correct gas supply. Verify that incoming gas line ball valve is “open”. Verify that inlet pressure reading is within acceptable limits, inlet pressure must not exceed 14 in. W.C. 
(I can smell gas, and I can light the pilot with a lighter, so I believe this confirms gas supply is not a problem) 
b. Ignitor gap is too large. Verify that spark gap from igniter to pilot hood is .17 in. or 1/8 in. 
(I can see the spark arcing from the igniter to the pilot so I don't believe the gap size is an issue, plus it has been working for years without issue and nothing has happened that would change the distance)
c. Module is not grounded. Verify module is securely grounded to metal chassis of appliance. 
(I am not sure how to check this, but again, I don't think anything has happened to change the ground condition)
d. Module voltage output / Valve/Pilot solenoid ohms readings. Verify battery voltage is at least 2.7 volts. Replace batteries if voltage is below 2.7.
(I have never used batteries in this unit)

I would greatly appreciate any help please.

Much thanks,
andrew


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2015)

See what happens when you unplug the transformer from the junction box under the unit & put batteries in the holster.
Hit the switch. Does the unit spark & ignite the pilot?


----------



## sheeap (Dec 3, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> See what happens when you unplug the transformer from the junction box under the unit & put batteries in the holster.
> Hit the switch. Does the unit spark & ignite the pilot?


Yes, it does!! Thank you! The sparking was much faster when using the batteries. We can definitely live with using batteries, but what does this mean if I want to repair it?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2015)

sheeap said:


> Yes, it does!! Thank you! The sparking was much faster when using the batteries. We can definitely live with using batteries, but what does this mean if I want to repair it?



You need to replace the transformer. Just for grins, take the old one to your local hearth shop. They can bench test it to see if it's shot.


----------



## sheeap (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 16, 2015)

Bob is awesome

i would also add, lightly sanding of the electrode and surface it sparks to can help get a hotter spark


----------

